# كورس في اللغه النجليزيه جدا ممتاز



## Abdulbari Abdulrah (21 نوفمبر 2006)

يمكنك من خلال هذا الموقع تقوي نفسك بالغه الانجليزيه 
والله يقدم مافيه الخير 
http://www.english-online.org.uk/course.htm


----------



## فتوح (21 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا الموقع ولنشرك العلم بين إخوانك


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (23 نوفمبر 2006)

تحياتى 
شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكر


----------



## imadqq (29 نوفمبر 2006)

Thank you ver y much


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (31 يناير 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## عماد ممدوح (31 يناير 2007)

الله يبارك لك هذا الموضوع الهام


----------



## ابو البكر (31 يناير 2007)

موقع جميل 
مشكور


----------



## Reaction (1 فبراير 2007)

thanks alot for the helpful website


----------



## علي احمد محمد (1 فبراير 2007)

Thank you ver y much


----------



## م. رضا الزيني (1 فبراير 2007)

انا عاجز عن الشكر عزيزي 
انا كنت محتاج الى مثل هذا الموقع
وكنت ابحث عنه جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## amin22 (1 فبراير 2007)

Thank you ver y much


----------



## وينك تعال (1 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم

جاري الاطلاع على الموقع و لك جزيل الشكر

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سهام1 (1 فبراير 2007)

شكرا كثير على هذا الموقع الحلوووووووووو وكنت محتاجة كثير لهذا الموقع ..


----------



## ahmed emad (1 فبراير 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااااا علي الموقع


احمد عماد


----------



## هبه التميمي (2 فبراير 2007)

لازم تكون vacobulary أكتر صعوبة


----------



## علي محمد اخضير (6 فبراير 2007)

انعم الله عليك


----------



## راكين (8 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم 


شكرا .......شكرا.........


----------



## <محمد مصطفي>2 (9 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله


----------



## المهندسة رشا (9 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء 
ومشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر اخي الفاضل


----------



## اسامه الاغةوات (10 فبراير 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مسالك (11 فبراير 2007)

الشكر الجزيل


----------



## عبدالله مناصرة (12 فبراير 2007)

مشكور يا اخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## العاص (18 أبريل 2007)

الموقع مفيد للغاية جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## senior-student (19 أبريل 2007)

الله يجزاك خير


----------



## petrodobi (20 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## tawfeks (20 أبريل 2007)

شكرا لك علي هذا الموقع
ومع تحياتى 
Tawfeks


----------



## جبران تويني (22 أبريل 2007)

Thank You Very Much


----------



## CHE Amjad (22 أبريل 2007)

كل الاحترام والتقدير


----------



## ابو عبدالله الحبيب (22 أبريل 2007)

*شكرا*

شكرا على هذا الموقع الرائع


----------



## ماهرالهذال (23 أبريل 2007)

جيد جدااااااا ومشكوووووررررر والله يكثر من امثالك للاحسن .


----------



## الجدى (23 أبريل 2007)

شكرا موقع جميل


----------



## heshamfadl (23 أبريل 2007)

اين الكورس


----------



## ضرار العبدلي (24 أبريل 2007)

مشكور على الجهد المبذول و وفقك الله لكل عمل خير


----------



## الكيماوي المصري (25 أبريل 2007)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
:77: :77: :77: :77: :77: :77: :77: :77: :77: :77: :77:


----------



## رياح الجنة (26 أبريل 2007)

الف الف الف الف الف شكر لك
ربي يجزيك كل خير


----------



## جبران تويني (28 أبريل 2007)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## fathydraz (28 أبريل 2007)

الموقع جيد جدا للغاية جزاك الله خيرا.ونفع بك اخوانك


----------



## fathydraz (28 أبريل 2007)

شكرا اخى على الموقع الممتاز


----------



## madonajo (28 أبريل 2007)

شكرا اخى على الموقع الممتاز:33:


----------



## فائز عبد الجليل (28 أبريل 2007)

الكورس فين


----------



## haadi (28 أبريل 2007)

thank u for this line cours


----------



## الطيب أبوالقاسم (28 أبريل 2007)

شكرا يا باش مهندس


----------



## رفعت حجاج (29 أبريل 2007)

http://www.1-language.com/
هذا الموقع ممتاز فى تعليم الانجليزى
سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه و زنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


----------



## المهندسسس (29 أبريل 2007)

Thank you 
شكرا


----------



## tawfeks (30 أبريل 2007)

شكرا جزيلا علي تعبك ايها الصديق
مع تمنياتى لك بالخير
tawfeks


----------



## م.جمال العبري (4 مايو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا .. جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك.


----------



## alhabbash (4 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## المهندس الكويتي (4 مايو 2007)

Thank you ver y much


----------



## elmalwany (5 مايو 2007)

مشكور أخى و بارك اللة فيكم


----------



## فجـــر (5 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عطاء محمد (7 مايو 2007)

you are a good man


----------



## البحترى (7 مايو 2007)

http://www.1-language.com/studyabroad/french/nextlanguage/index.htm
:63:


----------



## سلامة صناعية (9 مايو 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## رياح الجنة (17 مايو 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووور اخي جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد65 (24 أغسطس 2007)

ممتاز اشكرك جدا


----------



## منص** (25 أغسطس 2007)

_جوزيت خيرا وكوفيت شرااا,,,,,,,,,,_


----------



## م.أبو أسامه الأزدي (25 أغسطس 2007)

اشكرك بقوة اخي الكريم 
جزاك الله خير


----------



## عبدالله ابراهيم (25 أغسطس 2007)

الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## elmontig (25 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.أبو أسامه الأزدي (3 سبتمبر 2007)

اخي الكريم رفعت حجاج لا ادري كيف اشكرك ولكن حسبي ان اقول (اسأل الله العظيم ان يدخلك الفردوس الاعلى) اخوك الازدي من السعوديه


----------



## محمد نصار (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموقع*


----------



## ABOALSARA (6 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا لك اخي


----------



## m_reda (6 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير علي هزا الموقع


----------



## بلاد العرب اوطاني (8 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا على الموقع


----------



## LIALY (10 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## المدرب نت (17 سبتمبر 2007)

شكراً لك على هذا الموقع 
كل عام و أنتم بخير


----------



## ALI_3306 (17 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم:
لو سمحت ممكن تكتب الموقع مرة أخرى لو سمحت وكل عام وانتم بخير
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## محب يونس (18 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء
هل يوجد طرق موسعة وشاملة للنطق الصحيح للغة الانجليزية والسماع ايضا


----------



## م.علي النعيمي (18 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور وبارك الله بيك


----------



## مزيونة عمان (19 سبتمبر 2007)

الموقع رائع جدااااااااااااااااااااا
يسلمووووووووووووو


----------



## م. عبدالله يسلم (19 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور الف شكر وكل عام وانتة بخير


----------



## CHE Amjad (20 سبتمبر 2007)

كل الاحترام


----------



## اسامه الاغةوات (21 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور وعاشت الايادي 
تحياتي


----------



## ah_fasad (21 سبتمبر 2007)

الله ينور عليك 
موضوع جمد جدا وحيفيد ناس كتيييير
فى انتظار المزيد من ابداعاتك


----------



## م.حذيفة الجواش (23 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووور على هذا الموضوع المتميز
وجزاك اللع عنا كل خير


----------



## small_hosam (23 سبتمبر 2007)

الله يبارك لك


----------



## Odain (24 سبتمبر 2007)

يجزيك الله عنا كل خير 
وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## saaaaaam (24 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا للجميع


----------



## anoo1 (24 سبتمبر 2007)

Thank you ver y much


----------



## anoo1 (24 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير الجزا


----------



## محمود رفعت (27 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا و نفعك الله


----------



## سودانيه (29 سبتمبر 2007)

السسسسسسسسسسسسسسلام 
اريد معرفه ا كثر كورسات chaneel حقت الcomunication


----------



## sherifmadkor (29 سبتمبر 2007)

أشكرك بشده


----------



## sherifmadkor (29 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مصافي الجنوب (30 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته مشكور يا اخي العزيز وجزاك الله عنا خير جزاء المحسنين وبارك الله في كل جهود الخيرين من ابناء الامة الاسلامية لتعزيز القدرات عند الغير من خلال مثل هكذا مساهمات واكرر شكري اليك


----------



## مزيونة عمان (2 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك اللة خيراااااااااا
يسلموووووووووووووووو


----------



## Amr El Geuoshy (2 أكتوبر 2007)

هذات موقع لتعلم المحادثة
http://www.china232.com/038_losing_weight.php?id_art=39 

http://www.china232.com/lessons.php


----------



## العبقرينو (14 أكتوبر 2007)

Thank you ver y very much


----------



## مهندسة البصره (16 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا على الموقع


----------



## ABOALSARA (8 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## رورو كيماوي (11 نوفمبر 2007)

رائع يسلمو ايديك :2:


----------



## مهندس حضرمي (12 نوفمبر 2007)

يعطيك ألف عافيه


----------



## عزالدين احمد (14 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## محمود بن حسين (27 يناير 2008)

نفعك الله بالخير أذا أعطيته 
و بعد عنك الشر اذا لاقيته
شكراً لك


----------



## غدير السواد (27 يناير 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااا علي الموقع


----------



## small_hosam (28 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## ahmedky (31 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم

جاري الاطلاع على الموقع و لك جزيل الشكر

بارك الله فيك


----------



## هارون المهندس (10 فبراير 2008)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## سلطان الشيباني (12 فبراير 2008)

يعطيك العافية ............................................................. شكراً


----------



## معتز الدرديرى (12 فبراير 2008)

ارجو المساعدة فى ايجاد ثوابت معادلة انتوين اوكيفية ايجاد هذه الثوابت اى(A,B,C)
وذلك للمركبات الآتية
Gases
Naphtha
Kerosene
Diesel
Long Residue
وهى منتجات خارجة من وحة التقطير الجوى


----------



## معتز الدرديرى (12 فبراير 2008)

ارجو المساعدة فى ايجاد ثوابت معادلة انتوين اوكيفية ايجاد هذه الثوابت اى(A,B,C)
وذلك للمركبات الآتية
Gases
Naphtha
Kerosene
Diesel
Long Residue
وهى منتجات خارجة من وحدة التقطير الجوى


----------



## معتز الدرديرى (12 فبراير 2008)

ارجو المساعدة فى ايجاد ثوابت معادلة انتوين اوكيفية ايجاد هذه الثوابت اى(A,B,C)
وذلك للمركبات الآتية
Gases
Naphtha
Kerosene
Diesel
Long Residue
وهى منتجات خارجة من وحدة التقطير الجوى


----------



## الصقرللمادة الاصقة (14 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا مشكورررررررررررررر


----------



## الصقرللمادة الاصقة (14 سبتمبر 2008)

يعطيك العافيه


----------



## الدسوقى السنباطى (14 سبتمبر 2008)

ميرسى جدا وأتمنى ان يفيدنى


----------



## مملكة المهندسين (17 سبتمبر 2008)

شكراًً ويعطيك العافية


----------



## جبران تويني (23 سبتمبر 2008)

الله يعطيكم العافية


----------



## سهد الليالي (23 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على الموقع الرائع و هذا موقع اخر لتعليم الانجليزية و بعض اللغات الاخرى
www.anglaisfacile.com
اتمنى ينال اعجابكم.
و شكرا.


----------



## مهندس النهضة (27 يناير 2009)

nice, if any one know a video i will be thankable


----------



## علي احمد محمد (27 يناير 2009)

thank u agrateful u


----------



## دى ماركو (19 فبراير 2009)

*تحياتى 
شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكر*​


----------



## walidchem (19 فبراير 2009)

Thanks very much
very good site


----------



## ارهينيوس (19 فبراير 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## حسن المازي (21 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير
احنا فعلا محتاجين حاجه زي كده


----------

